# Name That Bud !!!!!



## The Toker (Sep 15, 2008)

I am curious about the strains I am growing. Can you name the bud??? All bag seed from years of smoke


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ya got some nice looking ladies but it's almost impossible to tell what strain it is other than Sativa or Indica.  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 16, 2008)

:bump: i'd say indica


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 16, 2008)

Well Toker as she flowers some more I think she will have more definitive qualities. She really is beautiful. I think you should name her!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 16, 2008)

umm. no it is not indica...  to me it look like lime+kb


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 16, 2008)

nah how bout DDutch Widow


----------



## The Toker (Sep 16, 2008)

Doz, there are 4 different ones there, they are all named


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2008)

That bud there is what we like to call marijuana!  Congrats.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

id say it looks similar to greenhouse white widow


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 16, 2008)

What are their names Toker? Can you correspond them to the pics? 

This I got to see! I love a good name.


----------

